# Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?



## timtanne (9. November 2014)

Servus liebe Community,

meine Kollegen und ich (3-4 Mann) wollten in den Weihnachtsferien einen Angeltripp in einen der besagten Orte machen. 
Ich hatte gehofft jemand könnte mir Empfehlungen geben in Sachen Ferienappartment/-haus oder Bootsverleih. Unser Zielfisch sind Räuber (insbesondere Hecht) in den umliegenden Poldergräben.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen in den Regionen gemacht?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus :m


----------



## Chris F (15. November 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Abend

Wann sind denn die Weihnachtsferien?
Bin im Dezember in Makkum.
Dann sagt mal bescheid, gehen wir zusammen


----------



## Angler Jürgen (16. November 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Hallo Tim,
wenn du nach Makkum willst kann ich dir ein paar Tips geben. Fangen wir mit den Booten an, bei Zuidwaard Watersport kannst Boote mieten. Ein Fun Yak 450 sollte ausreichen (haben wir auch immer) Preise kannst du im Internet nach lesen. Die Boote haben 9PS und sind Führerschein frei ich würde dir aber empfehlen vorher Kontakt auf zu nehmen da die Boote ende Oktober/Anfang November raus kommen und Winterfest gemacht werden. 
Zum angeln kann ich dir die Häfen empfehlen sehr guter Bestand an Hechten und Barschen. Das Problem ist nur das du mit dem Boot durch das Ijsselmeer mußt und das kann bei Wind sehr unangenehm werden. Und tu mir ein gefallen geh kein Risiko ein wenn du dir nicht so sicher bist bleibe lieber im Ferienpark da ist man geschützt und Hechte Ü20 Pfund fängst du auch da.


----------



## Chris F (17. November 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Hey Jürgen.

Du sagst also im Beachresort fängt man zur Winterzeit was?
hatte eigentlich eher gedacht, das die Barsche und Hechte wärend der Kälte eher in die Häfen ziehen.
Wenn du schonmal zur Winterzeit da warst, erzähl doch mal bitte ein bischen.
Ich war dieses Jahr im April und da war ja noch Schonzeit!
lg


----------



## Angler Jürgen (29. November 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Hallo Chris,
sorry war lange nicht hier mußte angeln Hi
Also zu den Wintermonaten kann ich nicht viel sagen waren zwar auch schon im November da aber noch nie im Winter.
Der November war damals aber recht gut aber Stürmisch. Da wir meistens im Oktober fahren fehlt mir die Erfahrung für die Wintermonate. 
Waren dieses Jahr Anfang Oktober da, war mit Abstand das schlechteste Jahr. Viele kleinere Barsche und Mini Zander die Häfen waren wie leer gefischt. Hechte gab es nur wenige bis 76cm einfach viel zu wenig. Ein großen verloren und das war im Baech.
Was ich noch erfahren habe ist das ab nächstes Jahr kein Fisch mehr entnommen werden darf wie ich es verstanden habe gilt das für das komplette Ijsselmeer auch für Berufsfischer meine für 3 Jahre. Wurde auch Zeit die waren im Herbst in die Häfen gefahren und haben sie leer gefischt. Der Bestand hat fürchterlich gelitten.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, wäre nett wenn du mir das Ergebnis zukommen läßt.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Chris F (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

ABend

Garnicht gesehen das du geschrieben hattest.
Ja dann werd ich einfach mal schauen.
Häfen gibt es da ja mehr als genug in näherer Umgebung.
Werd dann berichten ob was los war, in Makkum


----------



## Chris F (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

So!

Bin jetzt 2 Tage in Makkum, Beach Resort am angeln.
Bis jetzt habe ich  ca 10.000 Barsche gefangen.
Sonst leider nichts anderes.
Allerdings nutze ich im Moment auch nur Fox Spikey Shads 9cm.

Werde morgen mal in Makkum City fahren und mein Glück dort versuchen.


----------



## mr-echolot (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*



Chris F schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Bin jetzt 2 Tage in Makkum, Beach Resort am angeln.
> Bis jetzt habe ich  ca 10.000 Barsche gefangen.
> ...



geschlafen haste aber!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gruss, mr-echolot


----------



## Chris F (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

quatsch.
schlafen kann ich ,wenn ich wieder zuhause bin :k :k


----------



## mr-echolot (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*



Chris F schrieb:


> quatsch.
> schlafen kann ich ,wenn ich wieder zuhause bin :k :k




Hast ja Recht,Angeln geht vor!


----------



## Angler Jürgen (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Oh man das hört sich an als ob sich von Oktober bis jetzt nichts geändert hat. gefühlte 1000 Barsche hier und da mal ein mini Zander so war es bei uns auch. Vermute das die Berufsfischer da noch mal richtig geräubert haben, da sie ab 2015 keine Fische mehr aus dem Ijsselmeer entnehmen dürfen.
Versuche es doch noch mal ganz tief also so 20cm überm Boden mit hellen Ködern die auch ruhig 20cm oder mehr sind. Bau dir eine Montage mit dem entsprechend viel Blei und Schlepp mal durch die Häfen.
Sollte das auch nicht klappen sind die Häfen leer. Eine frage noch die Barsche sind da noch welche bei von 30-40cm oder mehr? Weil die Maschenbreite von den Netzen so ausgelegt ist das kleinere wieder entweichen können.


----------



## Chris F (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Hi

Ich hab in dem Anleger vor der Schleuse geangelt und auch hinter der Schleuse.
Da hab ich garnichts gefangen.
Im Beachresort waren sauviele Barsche, auch große.
Und ein Hecht.
Sonst leider nicht so viel..


----------



## Angler Jürgen (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urlaubstipps für Makkum, Hindeloopen oder Stavoren?*

Schade hatte mir mehr erhofft für dich. 
So wie ich dich verstanden habe warst du aber vom Ufer aus unterwegs da sind die Möglichkeiten auch begrenzt, interessant ist es auf jeden Fall im Jachthafen hinter der Tankstelle im Kanal. Leider ist man da als Angler nicht gerne gesehen weil hier und da auch mal ein Blinker in den Booten fest kommt. Wir hatten meistens beim Schleppen in den Häfen die größten Erfolge da waren denn auch schon ein paar Hechte von bis 25 Pfund dabei aber auch einige von über 90cm. Aber wie gesagt ohne Boot kommt man da einfach nicht ran.

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei dem nächsten Versuch


----------



## MDeClark (30. August 2021)

Hallo Freunde, darf ich fragen wo ihr im Resort oder auch Umgebung ohne Boot unterwegs wart? Würde gern mit meinem Sohnemann während des Urlaubs hier etwas angeln.


----------

